# Corn Planting Map



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Check out your state and see how it compares......I would be willing to bet this is the first time in my lifetime that TN is ahead of TX in corn planting at this late stage.....due to the early heat in TN and the severe drought in TX.

Corn Planting Map

Regards, Mike


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

I would not trust anything the usda says , they are worthless over-paid idiots just all the other government employees. When they stop padding crop bushels and acres I may think differnt of them . All the usda is good for is keeping the welfare people in checks and school kids in lunches, ok my rant for the day is over , God bless those who feed so many and I dont mean the government.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Hah. They don't even count us. We are probably about the same as Vol. on % planted. We also had a little frost this morning. Beans and corn kinda just sitting there at 4" height.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

For Indiana mostly central and southern is that far along, or southern is done, central is going strong and northern has barely started. Seen a lot going in to the county to the south and another to the east of us, but not a lot here yet. Guy we deal with at the co-op says not to get into a big hurry yet, he feels we are in for another good freeze yet and I have to agree with em. Not only that, but if a person has any replanting to do, you most likely won't get new seed in what you want and will have to settle for what they have if any.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Don't blame you a bit Marty. I have a Ag neighbor who always wants to be the first......most everything he does is half-arsed. I never felt the need to be the first to get done. I do hate to have to do things twice though.....rather just get it right the first time.

Regards, Mike


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Yes, S. IN. is done with corn (the first time) and most guys are finishing up beans. I have 20 acres to replant out of the 50 I planted super early. Haven't planted any beans myself yet, just can't get excited with as cool as the weather has been the last 2 weeks. All of the corn looks great here, but if we get a freeze now, there will be a bunch of people in deep [email protected]


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

panhandle9400 said:


> I would not trust anything the usda says , they are worthless over-paid idiots just all the other government employees. When they stop padding crop bushels and acres I may think differnt of them . All the usda is good for is keeping the welfare people in checks and school kids in lunches, ok my rant for the day is over , God bless those who feed so many and I dont mean the government.


Just got a text this afternoon from Farm Journal and it read that the Chief Veternarian for the USDA has reported a case of mad cow disease in central Cali. Anybody doing anything related to the beef market (I think that is all of us) just as well kiss your profits good bye because this will surely crash the beef market by the end of the week.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> Just got a text this afternoon from Farm Journal and it read that the Chief Veternarian for the USDA has reported a case of mad cow disease in central Cali. Anybody doing anything related to the beef market (I think that is all of us) just as well kiss your profits good bye because this will surely crash the beef market by the end of the week.


Yea, I caught that on this evenings news...what I saw claimed it was a dairy cow....sure hope so. Hate to see the whole beef industry affected, but if it was a dairy cow maybe that will be stressed and not the beef industry. I do hate it though for the dairy folks as they are already having a tough time.

Regards, Mike


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Vol said:


> Yea, I caught that on this evenings news...what I saw claimed it was a dairy cow....sure hope so. Hate to see the whole beef industry affected, but if it was a dairy cow maybe that will be stressed and not the beef industry. I do hate it though for the dairy folks as they are already having a tough time.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Sorry Mike, but once you knock the hide off of a dairy cow, she directly impacts the beef industry.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Thats true, but that is not how most end consumers view it. USDA already are publicly pushing it as a isolated instance and are stressing that it has no effect on the "food supply".....hopefully that is how US consumers will view it and how our export customers will view it. The markets will tell the story in a few days. I sure hope this passes as I hate to see a long downturn for the beef industry.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Looks like things are fairly stable in todays cattle markets as April live cattle are up a $1.70 at $118.50.....hopefully "the sky is falling mentality" has been avoided.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Heres some info from AgWeb about BSE in Dairy cattle and how theres been no restrictions on Dairy exports in the past involving BSE.

Regards, Mike

BSE Discovery Not Expected to Impact Dairy Exports


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

And heres more info on BSE supplied by AgWeb....this is the best yet IMO.

Regards, Mike

What You Need to Know about the BSE Finding | Dairy Today


----------

